# Looking for information



## Wncflyfisher (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello to all. I live in the western part of NC. My job is placing me in Cleveland for next few months. I am an avid flinger of the fly. I fish for trout with enthusiasm, but my true passion is river smallmouth. I fish the Nolichucky in NC, along with the New from NC on into Va. and have made numerous trips to the James River north of the Roanoke Va. area. 

With all that said, I am looking for information. Any response will be greatly appreciated and put to good use.

What kind of rivers or creeks am I going to have the opportunity to fish? Can I wade or do I need to float? Will clousers, poppers and boogers be sufficient?
And last but not least, is there anyone out there willing to take a good ole' boy from the hills of Carolina fishing?  

Again, any response will be greatly appreciated and put to good use.


Jeremy McClellan


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome. I've been flyfishing for about a year now mostly for panfish and Largemouth..But as far as rivers and locating smallies is concerned i think i can help out with that. The bite gets alittle sluggish here in summer, but we have all kinds of rivers Deep and shallow many shallower outside of Cleveland i would look into the Rocky River also if ur able to travel the grand can be great in its shallower spots.The Chagrin about 30 mins or so from Cleveland in Eastlake is a good spot for smallies. For baits i use fly poppers on my spinning setup to catch smallies also any crawfish or hellgrammite imitations . Theres an abundance of both in these rivers. I hope that helps some. And if you stay until Oct or Nov. Try some steelhead fishing Hell of a fish and hell of a fight especially on the fly from what i've seen.

Once again Welcome and feel free to chime in anywhere we'd love to hear from ya.


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

Depending on how long you will be there you might get into Steelhead time too, around October, or Novemeber.


----------



## Wncflyfisher (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for a point in the right direction. I have been staying in Macedonia and it didn't take me long to find the Cuyahoga. I have fished it three times below the 82 dam. The first trip was the best, landing 8 or so with one being in the 16" range. The other two trips to different sections only produced two or three small fish. I casted poppers in prominent locations with no success. All fish, but 2 small ones, were caught on an olive flashback streamer.

Looks like I will be fishing the Chagrin early in the morning and a few afternoons next week after work.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wncflyfisher said:


> Thanks for a point in the right direction. I have been staying in Macedonia and it didn't take me long to find the Cuyahoga. I have fished it three times below the 82 dam. The first trip was the best, landing 8 or so with one being in the 16" range. The other two trips to different sections only produced two or three small fish. I casted poppers in prominent locations with no success. All fish, but 2 small ones, were caught on an olive flashback streamer.
> 
> Looks like I will be fishing the Chagrin early in the morning and a few afternoons next week after work.


great river the chagrin i'll pulled some nice smallies outta there, havent seen to much in there lately but havent fished it in awhile just scouted it out...let us know how ya do


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

also what area of the chagrin were u planning fishing?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Wncflyfisher (Aug 18, 2006)

I fished below the Polo Fields off of River Road. It was raining moderately when I arrived, so I scouted north til the rain eased up. I got on the water around 8:30 with a mud line coming in on river right moving upstream. So I move upstream a ways above the line and fish a popper for 30 mins before the rain and the mud hit. I caught two small ones and one in the 14" range.
I will definately be back when the water clears. By the way, how long will that take? 


Jeremy McClellan


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wncflyfisher said:


> I fished below the Polo Fields off of River Road. It was raining moderately when I arrived, so I scouted north til the rain eased up. I got on the water around 8:30 with a mud line coming in on river right moving upstream. So I move upstream a ways above the line and fish a popper for 30 mins before the rain and the mud hit. I caught two small ones and one in the 14" range.
> I will definately be back when the water clears. By the way, how long will that take?
> 
> 
> Jeremy McClellan


Ah depending on how long it rains u could probably try tomorrow because it didnt rain to hard but to be on the safe side tuesday or wednesday. Ever fish for carp on the fly? i've been wanted to try it,and theres alot there


----------



## Wncflyfisher (Aug 18, 2006)

I have fished for carp twice with a fly rod. A buddy of mine guides for them in the Charlotte NC area on Lake Norman, so after picking his brain, I tried. The only thing I caught was knowledge. Carp spook very easy and when you don't spook them they inhale and exhale a fly quickly. When their gills move, set the hook. 
I was fishing a 16 hare's ear in the shallow end of a small lake for the common carp that will eat anything. However, there are grass carp in some ponds that are vegetarian. Hope this helps.


I am planning on fishing the Rocky this Sunday. Anyone got any advice on where to go? I haven't had the chance to scout any, but have studied maps.
Or better, anyone free and want to meet up. I'll buy lunch. :

Jeremy McClellan


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeremy,
You should be able to find some good guys up that way to fish with. If your still up that way later in the fall you have a really good chance of finding the steelhead. Chagrin or Rocky would be good spots to try, Rocky for a first timer with easy access. Make a mental note of the runs,pools etc. The steelhead will be in the same spots. Wish I was up there to show ya around,but i just transferred to Statesville the beginning of August. I would definatly get in touch with steelheader007, Tom is a good guy with lots of knowledge. Good luck

Jeff


----------

